# Error when start boot (cannot load kernel)



## oil_bench (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, 
I have this error "cannot load kernel", when i try boot for install FreeBSD 8.0 (DVD iso),  how I can install this OS on my box?
I don't have this error when i  try install on VirtualBox for ex. 


TIA


----------

